# Occupy Tahoe 2011-2012 Early Season



## Snownad

I think yall assholes are dangerous.


----------



## tonyisnowhere

I dig the Arbor!


----------



## oldmate

Love the stack at 3:55.:laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

1. put the fucking cameras away and learn to snowboard at average speeds on green runs *without running into people*

2. *stay the fuck out of the park*, especially off the jump line if all you are doing is trying to get someone who is actually hitting it at speed hurt (yes that is what you are doing rolling slowly over the lip of a proper sized booter, fucksticks)- FUCK YOU

3. seriously put the fucking cameras away. you're embarrassing yourselves. showing you guys having a drink and then destroying an innocent skier? FUCK YOU.

4. fuck off.

in conclusion, lose the fucking cameras and fuck off.

this video looks more like *EVIDENCE* than anything else to me, hopefully that lady sees it and knows a *lawyer*. IDIOTS

how is this video/thread still up after 2 weeks with only tiny flames? lol happy to oblige.

snowbummer, aptly named.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Deviant

snowbummer said:


> Let me know what you guys think!


First of all, if you don't have the ability to stop yourself in time, or make quick maneuvers, you SHOULD NOT be riding at that speed on a crowded slope. You were in the wrong 100% for taking out that skier at 3:56. Use your fucking head. People die every year from stupid, out of control impacts like that.

Second, why even include that in your "edit", let alone replay it 3 times. Are you proud that you slammed someone onto their back like that?

Third, you damn near took out the little kid directly below the skier in the white jacket. Judging by the riders in the video, you're all old enough to know better. It's pathetic that we have to point it out to grown adults.

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## tonyisnowhere

tonyisnowhere said:


> I dig the Arbor!


and that is why I only dig the Arbor. I figured this was some kind of bad joke.


----------



## hktrdr

snowbummer said:


> This is my 2nd major snowboard edit, early season conditions.
> *Let me know what you guys think!*


I think that you guys are complete tools for all your out-of control antics without being able to ride properly - and publishing it for the world to see. 

More importantly, I think you guys are fucking assholes for interfering with and potentially endangering other people on the mountain - especially without any regret or remorse.

EDIT: And if you think that was buttering...


----------



## hktrdr

snowklinger said:


> 1. put the fucking cameras away and learn to snowboard at average speeds on green runs *without running into people*
> 
> 2. *stay the fuck out of the park*, especially off the jump line if all you are doing is trying to get someone who is actually hitting it at speed hurt (yes that is what you are doing rolling slowly over the lip of a proper sized booter, fucksticks)- FUCK YOU
> 
> 3. seriously put the fucking cameras away. you're embarrassing yourselves. showing you guys having a drink and then destroying an innocent skier? FUCK YOU.
> 
> 4. fuck off.
> 
> in conclusion, lose the fucking cameras and fuck off.
> 
> this video looks more like *EVIDENCE* than anything else to me, hopefully that lady sees it and knows a *lawyer*. IDIOTS
> 
> how is this video/thread still up after 2 weeks with only tiny flames? lol happy to oblige.
> 
> snowbummer, aptly named.:thumbsdown:


+1. Nicely put.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

If that was my girlfriend or one of my buddies you took out at 3:55, you'd be in some shit dude. That is not cool, at all. Like people have said, it's dangerous and people die because of stunts like that. Freak accidents, but still, dangerous nonetheless.

It's cool you're making edits, but learn to ride at a better level, especially with a camera in your hand.


----------



## snowbummer

Wow a lot of hate...particullary snowklinger.(there are more words in the english dictionary other than fuck). Your criticism is welcome but there is no reason to get derogatory.

Guys this is an edit, it's not a sequence of events shot in one day. Over 60 hours of footage boiled down to the action moments.It was a pain in the ass to do. That is not how we ride per say all day everyday. 
You have to realize this is about 20days of footage..Having the camera on every day, a lot can & does happen in that time span.Just happened to catch it on tape(sd card) because I was constantly recording.
(normal ppl get into car accidents every day, injuries of all sorts occur daily) I shattered/fractured my tailbone in the beginning footage. For months every tiny fall hurt like a bitch.

I'm not sure how long all of you have been boarding, (realize that there were only 2 runs open at squaw & 1 run at alpine..it was all that was open up until about late January in Tahoe, due to lack of snow, it was constant ice). Icy conditions, that caused the higher speeds in the first place this was for the most part 100% man made snow. Mixed with even more beginners it was not a good recipe. The opening scene even has the warning signs. There were a lot of ppl falling and sliding during the early season. I was taken out multiple times. 

This is first season I've done without any formal training or ever doing any downhill mnt sports/skating etc or whatever. No muscle memory core buildup etc. So was pushing myself hard to catch up. A lot of the riskier moments and attempts were done once it was all clear as well. 

There are multiple ppl in this video, the crash happened by a beginner friend of mine not me(a friend that does not even drink). I am not responsible for all people in this video, shit happens and it was caught on tape. He lost control more out of exhaustion and panic as it was the 5th day in a row without rest.(ice/old board/ with no edge grip etc) The skier was ok. This wan't a hit and run. There were consequences and reprimands, but I wasn't making a full on documentary.
Also that skier did not have their helmet strap buckled. Not that it makes it ok. Just thought it's something to point out. 
It is included because what else am I going to do with the footage? I thought it was a good transitional piece for the music. 
*This thread is about edits/photography.* My goal was to make an entertaining edit, showing perseverance though pain/obstacles and such. I see at the very least it evoked emotion. 


Also note in the beginning the girl wipes out in my path, there was a skier that wiped out in frnt of us at night, I mean shit does happen, ppl get tired, muscles give in.

*Anyway no need to hate, criticism noted, but try to be a bit more understanding. I'd appreciate comments more so on the editing aspect of this video. Thanks.*


----------



## LuckyRVA

Holy shit man. Put the camera and booze down until you and your friends learn how to ride.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

snowklinger said:


> 1. put the fucking cameras away and learn to snowboard at average speeds on green runs *without running into people*
> 
> 2. *stay the fuck out of the park*, especially off the jump line if all you are doing is trying to get someone who is actually hitting it at speed hurt (yes that is what you are doing rolling slowly over the lip of a proper sized booter, fucksticks)- FUCK YOU
> 
> 3. seriously put the fucking cameras away. you're embarrassing yourselves. showing you guys having a drink and then destroying an innocent skier? FUCK YOU.
> 
> 4. fuck off.
> 
> in conclusion, lose the fucking cameras and fuck off.
> 
> this video looks more like *EVIDENCE* than anything else to me, hopefully that lady sees it and knows a *lawyer*. IDIOTS
> 
> how is this video/thread still up after 2 weeks with only tiny flames? lol happy to oblige.
> 
> snowbummer, aptly named.:thumbsdown:





hktrdr said:


> +1. Nicely put.


+2

you guys are terrible riders  

for realzzz.

i just wasted 7 minutes of my life :thumbsdown:


----------



## SHREDDER97

Shitty riders, shitty edit, shitty people. Seriously just quit snowboarding. This is a disgrace.


----------



## 509-pow

i love people who have to drink to have a good time. it's pretty sad.
but i do feel for u. we are not all great boarders and i dont think there is anything wrong with making a edit even if ur not good. pros shouldn't be the only ones that can film them selfs. but the drinking thing. there's no need to drink when ur riding. go to the lodge or ur car and have a drink, not while ur riding.


----------



## dreampow

Sell the cameras and with the money buy yourselves some lessons.

Seriously riding with that little control around lots of people is genuinely dangerous and you could (and have) easily hurt yourselves and others. It could be way worse next time. If you hit the wrong person from behind you will be entering (and rightly so) a world of pain.

The editing is too choppy and no one wants to watch dangerous, irresponsible out of control riding. 

Keep this edit though and hopefully in years to come you will double face plant at your past level of stupidity (I know I have).


----------



## snowklinger

snowbummer said:


> Wow a lot of hate...particullary snowklinger.(there are more words in the english dictionary other than fuck). Your criticism is welcome but there is no reason to get derogatory.
> 
> Guys this is an edit, it's not a sequence of events shot in one day. Over 60 hours of footage boiled down to the action moments.It was a pain in the ass to do. That is not how we ride per say all day everyday.
> You have to realize this is about 20days of footage..Having the camera on every day, a lot can & does happen in that time span.Just happened to catch it on tape(sd card) because I was constantly recording.
> (normal ppl get into car accidents every day, injuries of all sorts occur daily) I shattered/fractured my tailbone in the beginning footage. For months every tiny fall hurt like a bitch.
> 
> I'm not sure how long all of you have been boarding, (realize that there were only 2 runs open at squaw & 1 run at alpine..it was all that was open up until about late January in Tahoe, due to lack of snow, it was constant ice). Icy conditions, that caused the higher speeds in the first place this was for the most part 100% man made snow. Mixed with even more beginners it was not a good recipe. The opening scene even has the warning signs. There were a lot of ppl falling and sliding during the early season. I was taken out multiple times.
> 
> This is first season I've done without any formal training or ever doing any downhill mnt sports/skating etc or whatever. No muscle memory core buildup etc. So was pushing myself hard to catch up. A lot of the riskier moments and attempts were done once it was all clear as well.
> 
> There are multiple ppl in this video, the crash happened by a beginner friend of mine not me(a friend that does not even drink). I am not responsible for all people in this video, shit happens and it was caught on tape. He lost control more out of exhaustion and panic as it was the 5th day in a row without rest.(ice/old board/ with no edge grip etc) The skier was ok. This wan't a hit and run. There were consequences and reprimands, but I wasn't making a full on documentary.
> Also that skier did not have their helmet strap buckled. Not that it makes it ok. Just thought it's something to point out.
> It is included because what else am I going to do with the footage? I thought it was a good transitional piece for the music.
> *This thread is about edits/photography.* My goal was to make an entertaining edit, showing perseverance though pain/obstacles and such. I see at the very least it evoked emotion.
> 
> 
> Also note in the beginning the girl wipes out in my path, there was a skier that wiped out in frnt of us at night, I mean shit does happen, ppl get tired, muscles give in.
> 
> *Anyway no need to hate, criticism noted, but try to be a bit more understanding. I'd appreciate comments more so on the editing aspect of this video. Thanks.*












oh and heres your editing comment : *DELETE*


----------



## hktrdr

dreampow said:


> Sell the cameras and with the money buy yourselves some lessons.
> 
> Seriously riding with that little control around lots of people is genuinely dangerous and you could (and have) easily hurt yourselves and others. It could be way worse next time. If you hit the wrong person from behind you will be entering (and rightly so) a world of pain.
> 
> The editing is too choppy and no one wants to watch dangerous, irresponsible out of control riding.
> 
> Keep this edit though and hopefully in years to come you will double face plant at your past level of stupidity (I know I have).


Exactly my point.


Poor riding? No problem, we have all been there as beginners. *Just try to keep clear of other people.*
Making complete fools of yourself by rocking GoPros and posing for the camera while being unable to ride properly? A bit sad and embarrassing but not hurting anybody, so I could not care less. *Just do not interfere with and endanger other people.*
Drinking while riding? Generally not my thing except for the occasional beer on the lift, but as long as it is not excessive and does not affect other people I do not mind. *Just do not interfere with and endanger other people.*

To the OP: See the pattern here? You might get some comments about the poor riding, the shoddy editing, the prancing around with cameras (especially without knowing how to ride), and the posing with the bottle. However, most people will let you be - until you start interfering with other people and are endangering them.
And at that point the antics for and with the camera and the drinking (and its effects) go from being embarrassing/annoying to being reckless and irresponsible.
Such behavior is not cool at all and will get you a well-deserved beatdown - a virtual one on this forum and possibly a real-life one the next time you mow somebody down on the mountain.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

This is pretty shameful. It's shit like this that give snowboarders a bad name.

I also can't believe you filmed for 20 days and these are the highlights.

I also can't believe you actually took the time to edit this into anything at all.

I also can't believe you had the opportunity to NOT show this to anyone, but you decided to do the opposite.

I'm not mad at you, just disappointed.


----------



## Deviant

BigmountainVMD said:


> This is pretty shameful. It's shit like this that give snowboarders a bad name.


Agree with this 100%.

OP, you can blame conditions all you want, exhaustion, crowds, whatever but when it comes down to it, it's simply your fault (or your friends fault) for being a total dickhead on the slopes. Too tired to stop a snowboard? Maybe you shouldn't be riding :dunno:



> I shattered/fractured my tailbone in the beginning footage. For months every tiny fall hurt like a bitch.


I'm no doctor, but I'm fairly certain there's a big difference between shattering and fracturing a bone. If you didn't get it checked out, you probably didn't do either.


----------



## protechjump

Jackasses. Put those damn cameras down until there's actually something to see. Terrible riders, terrible people, doing terrible things is all I see in this video. I understand taking out that skier was an accident, but you didn't have to replay it over and over again. I admit I laughed when you took her out, but replaying it over and over again made me despise you and your lot. Anyways, until you become a safe and capable rider, please just put the cameras down. No one wants to see this. I appreciate the time you spent on editing though.


----------



## metric

What an embarrassing video. To echo what everyone else has already said, l2ride. You look like a bunch of tools when you're all jacked up with GoPros and don't even have the fundamentals down. I quit watching after you morons took out the skier.


----------



## RickB

sick edit.
i think you guys should get into the backcountry with your cameras and build some big kickers over some huge gaps.


----------



## snowklinger

RickB said:


> sick edit.
> i think you guys should get into the backcountry with your cameras and build some big kickers over some huge gaps.


over a busy highway or RR!


----------



## ComeBack_Kid

I LOL'd. Op is a douchebag who should be castrated with a blowtorch, but besides that, good vid. :thumbsup:


----------



## The-Snoopy

Im sorry to say but this looks REALLY dangerous :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:
And as others have said allready. You make us all look bad riding totally out of control..

You guys should slow down and put the movie making on the shelf for a while.. The experience of the learning to ride proporly is one of the best feelings out there, so put a little more effort in you riding. 

/My 2 cents


----------



## kaka

20 days and still that bad? 

sidenote: I see alot of people like this on the hill. horrible to be around shit like this, and as has been said, makes snowboarders look bad.


----------



## RickB

snowklinger said:


> over a busy highway or RR!


jagged rock gaps are so hot right now.


----------



## binarypie

Please spend some money on lessons or just go hike someone's backyard to learn on your own.


----------



## oneshot

the editing was sub-par and there was virtually nothing interesting about the footage. 

I basically scanned through it looking for something of interest.. nothing.. at.. all...

better footage will make for a better edit..


----------

